# I love Mr. Bolivar!



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Knock on the door, mail lady has a package for me.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very Very nice, great pics too. Are those the Royal Coronas?

Best regards, tony


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Donnie, this post reminds me of a question I was thing about the other day. 

When you order 3 boxes of the same cigar do you have a certain method of when to smoke from each box? For instance, do you just give them the proper age/ rest and smoke as you please? Or, do limit each box for various years of age?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

aea6574 said:


> Very Very nice, great pics too. Are those the Royal Coronas?
> 
> Best regards, tony


Tony, yes they are RCs.



jadeg001 said:


> Donnie, this post reminds me of a question I was thing about the other day.
> 
> When you order 3 boxes of the same cigar do you have a certain method of when to smoke from each box? For instance, do you just give them the proper age/ rest and smoke as you please? Or, do limit each box for various years of age?


It is all according. These are all the same box code so there is really no reason I can think of to sample from every box. One sample will be enough to determine if they are ready or not.

If the box codes are different then a sample is taken from each box to make this determination.

I try to smoke one out of a box in 6 to 12 month intervals. When I find what I feel is the peak age then I will try to order stuff from that vintage if possible or as close to it as I can. You also have to remember that I am one who feels that the cigars should have at least 5 years on them before they start to shine.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very Nice Donnie you gotta love those three box specials! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very Nice Donnie you gotta love those three box specials!
> Enjoy!


:tu :mrgreen:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Top box looks a little shady. Darker ink than the others...you can send them to me for proper disposal.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

ckay said:


> Top box looks a little shady. Darker ink than the others...you can send them to me for proper disposal.


:r Just the lighting. They will be properly disposed of though. I promise!


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

I was just trying to decide what I'm going to smoke this afternoon. It's going to be an RC for sure. Those look good!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice, green w/ envy. Enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

This was my very first CC,and I have to say, I was very impressed! It is on my "to buy" list. I'm working my way through a sampler,thanks to Bob!

How long would you rest these before trying one?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Breakaway500 said:


> This was my very first CC,and I have to say, I was very impressed! It is on my "to buy" list. I'm working my way through a sampler,thanks to Bob!
> 
> How long would you rest these before trying one?


Since they just arrived today from a very long trip it will be about a month before I smoke one. They have an '09 date on them so I feel that they will be ready about 2013 or 2014 but no earlier than 2012.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Wow.4 years...geezo..I had better get to buying!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Breakaway500 said:


> Wow.4 years...geezo..I had better get to buying!


Don't get me wrong. They are good cigars as they are. It is just my opinion that Habanos need that long before they start showing their true potential.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

HOLY SMOKES. Nice


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

Republica de Cuba!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I love cigar pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jtree26 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm jealous, that reminds me I need to order a box of BRCs..


----------

